# Aislación de entradas de puerto paralelo



## titorealico (Sep 22, 2005)

Hola a todos. Soy estudiante de Ing Electrónica. En estos momentos me encuentro realizando un proyecto donde debo controlar motores paso a paso por el puerto paralelo.

Mi duda es... como puedo hacer para aislar eléctricamente las ENTRADAS  del puerto paralelo??

las salidas las aislé con optoacopladores ...

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 23, 2005)

Te recomiendo que leas el siguiente tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/duda-circuito-aislamiento-puerto-paralelo-193/

Si tienes dudas después de eso, escríbelas aquí.


----------



## titorealico (Sep 23, 2005)

gracias por tu respuesta. ese tema ya lo habia leido, pero es para aislar las salidas del puerto paralelo, lo que yo necesito es para aislar las entradas del puerto... 
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 23, 2005)

Entonces simplemente utiliza optoacopladores, tipo 4N25


----------



## titorealico (Sep 23, 2005)

podrias darme una idea de como conectar ese integrado?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 23, 2005)

Debes tener en cuenta a la hora de adquirir el dato del puerto que este es un circuito inversor, por lo que debes negar por software el valor de entrada para tener el valor real.


----------



## titorealico (Oct 12, 2005)

muchas gracias li-ion, anda perfecto!!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 22, 2007)

Puedes tomar los 5 voltios desde la fuente del computador o desde una fuente externa, la cual debe estar eléctricamente aislada del circuito que uses como generador de la señal de entrada.

Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 23, 2007)

no hace falta la resistencia para las entradas del puerto paralelo.

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 23, 2007)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> no hace falta la resistencia para las entradas del puerto paralelo.
> 
> Saludos



Y entonces como polarizas el transistor?


----------



## SunLight (Dic 1, 2012)

Buenas espero me contesten ya que he hecho post's para preguntar y siempre me los cancelan,es sobre  el voltaje de entrada del diodo en el optoacoplador , es que lo que deseo es tener una entrada de 150vp-p
y que en la entrada de mi micro varie 0-5 es posible con esto, ¿puedo meterle un voltaje elevado al diodo y que en la salida pueda ser regulada por por medio de este(la salida va al micro)? o sea puedo usar un optoacoplador como atenuador¿?


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 1, 2012)

SunLight dijo:


> Buenas espero me contesten ya que he hecho post's para preguntar y siempre me los cancelan,es sobre  el voltaje de entrada del diodo en el optoacoplador , es que lo que deseo es tener una entrada de 150vp-p
> y que en la entrada de mi micro varie 0-5 es posible con esto, ¿puedo meterle un voltaje elevado al diodo y que en la salida pueda ser regulada por por medio de este(la salida va al micro)? o sea puedo usar un optoacoplador como atenuador¿?



El diodo del optoacoplador es similar a un LED estandar por no decir que es lo mismo, trabaja con voltaje similar y corrientes similares. Debes crear un circuito que se conecte al transistor del optoacoplador y te pueda atenuar el voltaje en una carga, debido a que la conducción del optotransistor es directamente proporcional con la cantidad de "luz" proveniente del diodo.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 1, 2012)

Los optoacopladores son mas o menos lineales en corriente, pero nada lineales en tensión. De cualquier modo el puerto paralelo es digital así que no hay problema.


----------

